# hi all,second time round newbie here.



## furrylover-mel

Hi all,
Firstly i'd like to say thanks to Dom for telling me about this site,looks very friendly with lots of info on all things mouse related.

I used to breed years ago,rats,mice and gerbils,after recently geting some rats and mice for my two boys i've got the bug again :lol: . I contacted Dom looking for foundation stock to start breeding on a small scale with a view to maybe further down the line,showing-he kindly suggested i joined this forum. I would like to make contact with quality breeders of mice as i'd like to start off with the best mice i can source,i'm in scotland and finding it rather difficult to find what i'm looking for.
As well as making contact with good breeders i'd also like to participate in this forum,when i was breeding years ago i had no idea of the wonderful varieties of mice there are so i've a lot to catch up on :lol: ,also if i can contribute in any way to the forum on my experience so far,i'd be delighted to do so.
I have 19 rats at he moment,one of which is on loan from a breeder to cover my lovely siamese doe,i also have seven delightfull little mice aged seven weeks,three boys and two girls.
Thanks for reading,
Kind regards Mel.


----------



## SarahC

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

heya 
welcome to the forum x


----------



## bubba31

hiya welcome to the forum


----------



## julieszoo

Welcome to the forum Mel  What varieties of rats amd mice do you keep?


----------



## DomLangowski

Hi, Welcome to the forum. I hope you find what your looking for


----------



## furrylover-mel

julieszoo said:


> Welcome to the forum Mel  What varieties of rats amd mice do you keep?


Hiya,thanks all for the welcome 

I've got seven gorgeous little caramel/golden coloured mice(pet shop quality) could'nt tell you their names,just got in the door and they were immediately adopted by the boys They're collectively known as micicles,as named by my wee one :lol: will try get pics on tonight of mice and ratties.

ratties;the big lads two girls,an agouti and agouti hoodie,who sit on his shoulders when he plays his xbox and generaly get involved in most things he does including on occations eating his tea :roll: 
2 chinchilla'd agoutis one male one female,Sage and Pansy,
large agouti male Chives,faded husky male Henry(the old man) and wee Dumbledor the dumbo mismarked black hoodie,10wks
4 gorgeous girls,one striped husky-Sky,one faded husky-Ocean,one gorgeous hymalayan-Tundra and my wee ones girl-Biscuit,a mismarked champaigne hoodie,he plans to show her in the pet section at the scottish show,they all live in a huge cage together.
2 gorgeous wheaton sisters with siamese points called Nuy and Poppy.
and a caramel coloured hoodie called Honey who lives with Pansy.
4 of the girls,all agouti have just gone to thier forever homes together with a large 3 tier chin cage,they went to an excellent home,Hazel and her kids are delighted with them.

Where do i post pics of them?
Regards Mel.


----------



## julieszoo

Aww they sound cute, wheaton burmese is such a pretty colour, as is chinchilla - were the chins from Karen?


----------



## furrylover-mel

Hi Karen,
The Chinchilla'd Agouti both came from a breeder in Ayrshire as did the Wheatons,it's Siamese markings they have,i know the father of the girls was a Siamese.Would love to put some pics of them and the others including the mice on the site but my pics are too big and i don't know how to convert them :? 
Will be the weekend before i can get someone to show me how to do it....useless with the pc me :lol:

Regards Mel.


----------



## DomLangowski

furrylover-mel said:


> Would love to put some pics of them and the others including the mice on the site but my pics are too big and i don't know how to convert them :?
> Will be the weekend before i can get someone to show me how to do it....useless with the pc me :lol:


Try the resizing guide below 
http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=13&p=13#p13


----------



## moustress

Welcome! Wow, your ratties sound great; someday I'm gonna have ratties. They are so neat and smart compared to mousies. Pictures, pictures!!


----------



## furrylover-mel

Thanks for the resizing guide Dom.

Here's some of the pics,i did'nt get any of honey as she's very heavily pregnant n stayed in her bed bless her.Pansy was'nt in the mood for a foto either. Some of the pics are'nt too great,wee blighters would'nt keep still :roll:
more pics to follow,can't get more than five on this post.

Mel.


----------



## furrylover-mel

some more piccies


----------



## furrylover-mel

last of the piccies!


----------



## WoodWitch

Hi.....
I love the hammock!
What a wonderful idea


----------



## moustress

You have some awesome ratties; I especially like the black and white one and the one that looks mottled or variegated.


----------



## furrylover-mel

moustress said:


> You have some awesome ratties; I especially like the black and white one and the one that looks mottled or variegated.


Hi Mousestress,
Thanks for that,yes i got the wee dumbo as he looked part variegated but he's probably just a mismarked hoodie,he's a wee sweetie too.
In reply to your earlier post...think i was puting on pics when you posted :lol:
The ratties make super pets,the more you put in the more you get out,the girlies esp are fun to have as pets,very affectionate,cheeky,clever pets with a sense of humour,never a dull moment with ratties,if your thinking of geting some you should-you'll never look back 

Has to be said though,the moment i saw the wee mice they stole my heart :lol:


----------



## furrylover-mel

tratallen said:


> Hi.....
> I love the hammock!
> What a wonderful idea


Hiya,
Thanks, i tend to change the hammocks often,esp the girlies as they tend to marinade in their hammocks :lol: Even the boys don't get thier hammock that dirty :roll: The clips make it very quick and easy to change to a new one.

Mel.


----------



## Rowangate

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## furrylover-mel

Hi all,
Not sure if this is the right place to post this...apologies if it is'nt...

Have decided to concentrate on the ratties for now so giving up the micicles  it's so difficult trying to source mice in scotland...as it is for ratties  as everything seems to be down south.I spoke to a woman today who used to breed siamese mice in glasgow,she's recently closed her mousery,she found it equally difficult,infact she said she was often down south on a monthly basis :shock: not something i'd be prepaired to do at this time.
Have realy enjoyed the forum for the short time i used it and learned a lot from it,would have no hesitation in recomending the forum to anyone interested in breeding mice,friendly,informative and fun.
Wishing everyone all the very best,
Kind regards Mel.x


----------



## moustress

But we all enjoy your ratties; don't go!!

Mousies can be fragile and harder to take care of, especially when you don't have access to really healthy stock.


----------



## furrylover-mel

moustress said:


> But we all enjoy your ratties; don't go!!
> 
> Mousies can be fragile and harder to take care of, especially when you don't have access to really healthy stock.


Thanks for that  but i'd kinda be out of place on a mouse breeders forum if i don't breed mice :lol: i can always come back if i do start breeding mice,wishing you all the best with your breeding and showing moustress,your mice are gorgeous.
p.s. hope you do get ratties,they're just fantastic pets 

All the best,mel.


----------

